# Warm Up For MMA Training and Competition



## ollysmith1988 (Oct 11, 2010)

I am currently reading into injury prevention in Mixed Martial Arts for my final year dissertation at Uni and was wondering if there was any standard protocol for a warm up procedure in MMA certified by UK-MMA?

Any help would be appreciated as I train in MMA myself but have never come across any standard warm up procedure similar in structure to that the FA offer their coaches for example.

Thanks for the help!

Olly


----------



## ollysmith1988 (Oct 11, 2010)

Cheers Justin,

I actually already have the Michael Boyle book but completely overlooked it so i will have another read.

Also thanks for offering the academic journal, my email is [email protected]

I've been looking at PEP (Prevention whilst Enhancing Performance) that various FA's are introducing, which sounds very similar to the mobilisation and warm up you suggested so this could prove very useful!

Thanks again,

Olly


----------

